# The Green Phantom



## the tinker (Apr 14, 2016)

When my brother in-law came in to Chicago from New Jersey on Christmas Eve he said he had an old Schwinn in the back of his truck for me to fix up. Sure didn't expect a bike on Christmas Eve. When he opened the truck's tailgate I figured I would see a Schwinn Breeze or at best a middle weight......never expected to see this one owner Green 51 Phantom!
The owner of it decided he didn't want to put any $$$ into it.....asked me to sell it for him , whole or for parts.
I decided to keep it.
Here is a photo taken Christmas Day and one taken today, after it's first ride after years of neglect.                   


   Glad I kept it!


----------



## Mramos (Apr 14, 2016)

Boom! Back to Glory! Nice job!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 14, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 14, 2016)

YOU DID A GREAT JOB DETAILING!
AMAZING!


----------



## Eric (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow.  Nice work.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2016)

Tinker my friend, you're great at what you do. The bike looks amazing!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow! Another awesome transformation! Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 15, 2016)

Baam!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 15, 2016)

IT'S ALIVE !!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Always a good feeling to bring something back to life! Great job. V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 15, 2016)

That phantom is a beauty. Great job!


----------



## dboi4u (Apr 16, 2016)

Mannnnnn "Tinker" that's turned out gorgeous brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Apr 16, 2016)

Now I'm just waiting on my brother in law, he will probably bring me a "breeze"or some other middleweight"  [emoji848]why can't I have a brother in law like that![emoji26][emoji850][emoji850][emoji850][emoji850][emoji850][emoji850]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2016)

*I’m 


 with envy. 
*
*GREAT JOB !*


----------



## Bajaway (Jun 5, 2016)

Any chance you would sell the phantom ?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 5, 2016)

Any chance you can out bid me for it?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry, the Phantom is not for sale.This bike is well worn but still is in very good condition for the amount of use it got .
I have since talked to the fellow I purchased it from.  His plan was to purchase a new  "cruiser heavyweight" from Wallmart  with the $250. he got from me for the Phantom. His wife talked him out of it as she thought someone 60 years old and a little over weight should not be riding a bike. I think he gave her the $$.
I think he should have bought the cruiser from Wallmart and at least enjoy himself.
I don't think most people realize the amount of just plain elbow grease involved to correctly bring back one of these old bikes to original. I only wanted $250. for my labor. His attitude was for 250 bucks you can keep it and I'll go get a Wallmart bike .Nothing wrong with that. After all I ended up with a nice bike outta the deal......It just tells me that most folks look at the so called "Schwinns" being sold today in Wallmart as if they're still the "good old" Schwinns of yesterday.
I have seen those Wallmart Schwinns. They really look pretty.............. but I would rather have the old ones. 

 I recently got the correct leather to re-do the saddle that has a temporary seat cover on it now..   The tires are 1995 vintage Schwinn Typhoons.  The plastic headlight lens has a small crack in it . I left it as is because it is original. Other then the handle bars there are no re-pop parts on this bike. It is a survivor, just like me.


----------



## Ross (Jun 6, 2016)

Good job a beauty[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

